# Waiver Processing Time



## ViiaSangria (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi everyone. I just joined the forums and I'd love to get some feedback. I've been trying to apply for a general work permit but I'm still waiting for DHA to process my waiver application for the DoL requirement. I submitted by waiver application in Jul 2017 and in Dec 2017 the application was sent to management for a decision. I still haven't heard anything and they can't give me a timeline. Has anyone applied for a waiver during the past year and how long did it take? Thanks!


----------



## IvyLeager (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi ViiaSangria
What is the current status of your waiver application? Did you apply all by yourself or you used an agent? Thank you.


----------

